# Any temperature charting experts?



## ginakb (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi everyone!

I have been charting for just two months but had a weird chart this last month.

I had the thermal shift on day 24 then period started on day 29/30! Does this mean I ovulated but had a short luteal phase or is it more likely I didn't ovulate?

The previous cycle I charted showed thermal shift on day 16 then period day 30. This was on clomid though.

Any advice would be great.

Just about to see the consultant at our nhs assisted fertility unit. How receptive are they to charting? Is it worth taking the charts to show him?

Thanks!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

In my experience people  in the medicsl profession aren't fans of charting - there are a lot of uncontrollable variables that can make the results inaccurate. You can take them with you and mention it, but a lot of what a chart shows is better determined by timed blood tests. They will often always just tell you to have sex every other day rather than trying to time it.

The Taking Charge of Your Fertility book is like the charting bible, they have a website too.

With regards to your query I would say it's very very likely that you ovulated in your cycle (non-OV cycles are often long) but if you had 2 or 3 charts saying you had a 6 day leutal phase it is possible. Also, i always thought that OV had happened the day before the rise but it's been a long while since I did it. Also, clomid "triggers" OV at a specific time so will alter your normal cycle.

Good luck x x x


----------

